# Leisure suit?



## renegade (Feb 22, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find a blue or green leisure suit like cousin Eddie has in Christmas Vacation. I tried Ebay not really any luck. Thanks


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Have you tried thrift shops or Goodwill, Salvation Army stores? Some of these stores carry a lot of old polyester.


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Do they go by names other than leisure suit?

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

You might try looking up a Zoot Suit. Zoot Suits are more often those bright tacky colors.

FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm sorry I read this post because I use to wear back in the good old days...green and blue LEISURE SUITS!I'll see if I can "dig them up".IF I STILL HAVE THEM!BTW,I'm a short guy(5'5")so I don't know if thats too small for what you need.Let me know.

rod spain


----------



## renegade (Feb 22, 2004)

Rod
if you have them still that would be great! I'm a small guy too about 5'6" so that would be good. I'm looking for a costume for an event coming up in a couple months. Thanks


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Renegade,sorry to not have posted.Let me keep checking and I'll get back to you.

rod spain


----------



## Dante of Doom (Jul 28, 2004)

man you guys are short im 12 and 5 foot 3

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## Tyler-2000 (Aug 4, 2004)

I saw a purple suit at a Value City Department Store a few years ago.


----------

